# Unable to install: 403 Fobidden error [SOLVED]

## DancesWithWords

Hello,

Hello I'm trying to install piwigo and I'm getting the following error. 

403 Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /piwigo/install.php on this server.

From my 00_default_vhost.conf...

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName faintfuzzies.ca

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

    DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs/piwigo

    ServerName piwigo

            <Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/piwigo">

                        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

                        AllowOverride All

                        Require all granted

            </Directory>

</VirtualHost>

Apache: 2.2.31

Piwigo version: 2.7.4

PHP version: PHP 5.3.29-pl0-gentoo (cli) (built: Sep 23 2014 01:18:37)

MySQL version: mysql  Ver 15.1 Distrib 10.0.22-MariaDB, for Linux (x86_64) using readline 6.3

Piwigo URL: http://faintfuzzies.ca/piwigoLast edited by DancesWithWords on Sun Jan 24, 2016 11:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DancesWithWords,

I get a login page with 

```
Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): Headers and client library minor version mismatch. Headers:50539 Library:100022 in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/piwigo/include/dblayer/functions_mysqli.inc.php on line 67 
```

across the top.

Browsing seems to work to.

----------

## DancesWithWords

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DancesWithWords,
> 
> I get a login page with 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was just about to mark this as solved.  The problem lay with a .htaccess file.  The above line is a new problem, yet unsolved.

Thanks for taking the time to have a look at my issue.

====

DWW

----------

